# My homemade 1000+/- capacity can rotator



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I was getting tired of tripping over boxes of cans from all of the sales we have had so i decided to build my own can rotator. It will hold about a 1000 cans or more depending on how you set it up and sizes of cans you set it up for. Using standard veggie cans i can get 5 rows wide per shelf and each row will hold 16 cans. Plus storage on top and under it. Smaller can like tuna cans and tomato paste cans add to the capacity. It all comes down to how wide you want to set each row up to correspond to the size of cans you want to use on that shelf. I also set up the outside row on each shelf with a removable gate and stop so i can make that row into two seprate rows for items i want to stock less of so they dont take a full length row. Anyhow here are a few pics.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

wOw. that's impressive!!
Kudos on the spam


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

very very nice !! What are the "rails" made of?


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Wowsers!!!!


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

wow, I am impressed going to have to let my DS look at this and rig me one up in the pantry.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Now, that's efficiency. Very cool!

Good job! :thumb:


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

luv2farm said:


> very very nice !! What are the "rails" made of?


I used plastic drywall corner protectors for the rails. I thought about using the metal ones but they kink to easy.


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice, great lay out and makes it real easy to see what you have on hand....I like very much.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Great job.

You could make money building those


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Great pictures, and a really nice setup. Well done. Do you have any support unter the waferboard? It will tend to sag after a while.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

GoldenCityMuse said:


> Great pictures, and a really nice setup. Well done. Do you have any support unter the waferboard? It will tend to sag after a while.


This is why i went with 5/8" OSB over 7/16" so any sagging would be very minimal. They are attached to the uprights on 32" center so there is 8" overhang off of each end (from where each shelf mounts to the "L" bracket) I built a 36" wide bookshelf for my shop manuals and paint chip books out of 5/8 OSB several years ago and they havent sagged yet so i am comfortable with their longevity.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## ChristyACB (Apr 10, 2008)

Very nice! How heavy is that? Is it resting on a slab?

I couldn't do anything like that here. I'm on a tall crawlspace so I have to be careful of my weight distribution in the house.

Very cool though.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

ChristyACB said:


> Very nice! How heavy is that? Is it resting on a slab?
> 
> I couldn't do anything like that here. I'm on a tall crawlspace so I have to be careful of my weight distribution in the house.
> 
> Very cool though.


Well its not that heavy really, think of it in relation to the weight of a water bed, in that regard its not much in comparison.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Here are some detail pics of the outside rows removable can stop and replaceable side gate so that i can convert it back into a single row instead of splitting it in two.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Looks good! I know you have 'class' now! I see Wolf Brand Chili... the nectar of the gods. {Heartburn gods, but I love the stuff, was eating it at six months old}


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

That is the best home built can rotators I've ever seen! Excellent job.

I agree, you could sell them.....even in kit form.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

texican said:


> Looks good! I know you have 'class' now! I see Wolf Brand Chili... the nectar of the gods. {Heartburn gods, but I love the stuff, was eating it at six months old}


LOL....... and its double tasty when its caught on sale!


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

OK - I have been looking at the youtube videos of these. This one is great - had to show it to the hubby. 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

1000 cans? Holy Cow! I am jealous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

How many manual can openers do you have?

And that is a wonderful structure.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> How many manual can openers do you have?
> 
> And that is a wonderful structure.


At the moment, 2.....and a hatchet if i am in a gallagher mood


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice... but if you put every other shelf tilting the opposite way, you could put a can in at the top and... (just kidding) 

If I had built something like that, I would have shown it off BEFORE putting any cans on it, just to see the reaction. "Uhhhh, Harry? Your shelves are tilted..."


----------



## midohiogal (Mar 25, 2008)

Love it!! I am pea green with envy.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

:umno: wait I thought this was a no spam forum...:hysterical:

sorry could not resist.

yes very nice!

a few things I might of done is run some cross members on the legs, help add more stability and distribute the weight over a larger area.
I can only guess you did not to make storage under it easy.

I cant see how the shelves are attached? I am guessing a screw angled in to the leg from the bottom of the shelve. dont know if I would trust that to much. a dado in the uprights where the self rides would be better, with out adding additional cost in brackets or lumber supports. 

you can tell who the full time preppers are, they have already taken inventory of your preps from the pics...lol

on the can openers its easy enough to open them with a knife (just dont use your good one)


----------



## Lone Pine (Jan 11, 2010)

Im sitting here with my chin dropped! AWESOME!!!


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> :umno: wait I thought this was a no spam forum...:hysterical:
> 
> sorry could not resist.
> 
> ...


To mount the shelves i used "L" brackets. It was simpler than dadoing out and cheaper for me since i didnt have to buy a table saw to do it  After all the shelves were mounted it was quite sturdy. I did however run one screw into each of the uprights and into the stud in the wall at the top. This made it rock steady but i didnt find it necessary. An angled brace would accomplish the same thing.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Great Job,


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, my hat is off to you! That is an amazing home job!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's an awesome setup! Brilliant!!


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm speechless - u should consider the plans.

could you post a pic of the underside of a shelf ? I need more info before I start "suggesting" this project. 

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I had been kicking around getting the commercial version of this, but shoot after i showed this to me wife a few minutes ago she wants me to build one or two, adjusted for a couple different sized cans and add a flat bottom plate with casters [I will probably double up the bottom plate, and since i can, may use scant 4x4]

you dont need a table saw with a dado, a circle saw to the proper depth, and a wood chisel will to the trick [hammer helps but not really needed if you keep your chisel sharp]

Or you can use a router with a 5/8 flat bottom bit set to proper depth for a quicker trip through the wood [use a framing square for a guide] 

A third trick is to use a 1x cut to fit between the shelves and leave the integrity of the scant 2x4 in tact.

I love to work with wood or metal..... soon i hope to get into plastics for another venture.... but not for preps at this time.... though i t could be i spect.

Thanks for the pictures and dimensions, Ive already developed a parts list to head to the hardware store with......

William
Idaho


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

> How many manual can openers do you have?


 Every half decently sturdy sharp knife you own.

Very nice organiser Denali, we just use shelves but that unit of yours would so simplify the FIFO inventory requirement!


----------



## HomeOnTheFarm (Mar 9, 2004)

First off: AWESOME! I can practically hear the Hallelujah chorus when I look at that!

Secondly: it's just your outside row that is split into two smaller rows, correct? If not, how do you rotate the canned goods on the inside rows?

I am *SO* having DH build me one of these when we get settled into the new place!!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Very Nice! How do you think this would work with home canned goods?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

UH WOW. I don't think I have 20 "cans" here. All mine is home canned. I like to keep them upright. All of last years "leftovers" are seperated and close to the door when you go in to be used first. Nice job....James


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

HomeOnTheFarm said:


> First off: AWESOME! I can practically hear the Hallelujah chorus when I look at that!
> 
> Secondly: it's just your outside row that is split into two smaller rows, correct? If not, how do you rotate the canned goods on the inside rows?
> 
> I am *SO* having DH build me one of these when we get settled into the new place!!!



Yes it is just the outside rows. Doing it with the inside rows would not be very user friendly.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Very Nice! How do you think this would work with home canned goods?


I dont think it would be to good of an idea to have glass jars rolling down a ramp into each other while loading them 

However i dont see why it wouldnt work to make one that the shelves are spaced far enough apart to fit your jars and load them upright from the back and "scoot" them towards the front. You could do something like that and it should work just fine.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

That looks fantastic! I have to show this to my hubby....it's awesome


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I think I would ad more bracing to attach the shelves to the legs. There's a lot of weight on each shelf. 

Bobg


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

unioncreek said:


> I think I would ad more bracing to attach the shelves to the legs. There's a lot of weight on each shelf.
> 
> Bobg


A fully loaded shelf would weigh about 75 pounds (15oz per can x 16 cans per row x 5 rows divided by 16 oz = 75lbs). Each "L" bracket is only carrying a max of 18.75 pounds so the 4 "L" brackets are more than sufficient to handle that load.


----------



## working-mom (Apr 19, 2004)

That looks pretty cool! makes me wish I was in a permanent place of my own... rincess:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

DENALI said:


> I dont think it would be to good of an idea to have glass jars rolling down a ramp into each other while loading them
> 
> However i dont see why it wouldnt work to make one that the shelves are spaced far enough apart to fit your jars and load them upright from the back and "scoot" them towards the front. You could do something like that and it should work just fine.


Oh ya, wasen't thinking about the loading part. Wondering about what could be the problems of keeping home canned food on it's side.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Wondering about what could be the problems of keeping home canned food on it's side.


I also thought about mason jar storage too but realized that if a lid came off there would be a much bigger mess with a canning jar on it's side. Might also be extra pressure against the lid when a jar is keept on it's side for an extended peroid of time. 


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Pelenaka said:


> I also thought about mason jar storage too but realized that if a lid came off there would be a much bigger mess with a canning jar on it's side. Might also be extra pressure against the lid when a jar is keept on it's side for an extended peroid of time.
> 
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


oh you are right, those ones that somehow come unsealed.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

I am glad everyone has found this useful. If i can answer any specific questions about building it let me know. Thanks


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I pray We can build a few of these this summer.


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I am glad this was bumped up. Good idea will add this to the must list for the pantry.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

7thswan said:


> Very Nice! How do you think this would work with home canned goods?


Know this it s old thread...

All of our canned goods is in jars also. I had some of the FIFO plastic shelving. Been using the shelving using some of my canning jars and it has worked out well. I keep all my dehydrated veggies,pasta,and spices in glass canning jars on these shelves. Vacuum seal the jars using my food saver, leave the rings on, then use old socks (with toes cut out) to cover the jars so they won't break as they roll down the ramp (also helps in keeping light out).


----------



## just_sawing (Jan 15, 2006)

I will have one that is similar


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I once worked on fixing up a house that had a rack similar to this built IN the basement. There was no way to remove it, although it wasn't nailed down to the building, so you could move it and rearrange the basement if you wanted to. It was one of the coolest things I've ever seen. It was long and skinny, and you would walk behind it, like a hallway, and fill all the racks from there. They rolled down the front, at least a dozen cans deep. I wish I'd gotten a picture! I was so impressed with it. It was probably like 12' long, 4' deep, and 6' tall. Several rows at the top for smaller cans, all with row dividers, so they rolled straight to the front, then a couple rows for medium cans (like large chili cans or whatever), then a single row all along the bottom for the large gallon-size cans. Then the bottom 2 or 3 feet had cupboard doors and was reinforced to hold all that weight, but there were no shelves. I assume you stored all your full-size buckets down there. Whenever I see can roller systems like this now, I think of that one! It was handmade and all the wood was stained a nice golden color. I will totally have something like that someday! It was before I had a cell phone camera, or I would have taken pix. Wish I would have written down the measurements, it was amazing!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Wow, that's fantastic!


----------

